

Ask HN: Any one handed hackers? - gexla

Busted wrist, lot's of work to do and now I'm typing one handed.  I'm wondering what other one handed hackers have done to be productive.<p>So far I'm very new to this and I have chosen to use the Dvorak right handed layout on a regular keyboard.  It's painfully slow but I'm sure I will get better rapidly.<p>Windows sticky keys helps with things like caps which require holding down multiple keys.<p>Windows On-screen keyboard helps for being a reference when forgetting key locations.<p>I'm looking at using hotkey programs and remappings to make certain things easier.<p>Any other ideas?
======
jdietrich
Are you using the one-handed Dvorak layout? Because if you're not, there is
one. You might find it helpful to use a short stroke laptop-style keyboard
and/or a mini-keyboard with smaller keys. If you're willing to spend some
cash, you have quite a few options. There's the <http://www.frogpad.com/> a
compact, one-handed keyboard. If you're investing for the long term,
<http://www.maltron.com/> make superb one- and two-handed keyboards with
phenomenal ergonomics.

------
pasbesoin
There are "chording keyboards". Searching on that may turn up some items of
interest. Not cheap, though, which is why I never got around to paying to try
one.

